# Paul Portinoux



## hours (Jul 19, 2010)

i have recently found a vintage paul portinoux watch and i have found some detail's on the watch via web info and it's maker, but i'm still at some what of a loss on alot of the info on this watch,please help me if you can i know there has to be someone out there that know's this watch? (discription above hands)-paul portinoux incabloc (below watch hands)-self winding 17 jewels unbreakable mainspring (below the six)-swiss and there is some writing on the edge insind the caseing i have not been able to read this of yet, back of watch reads-all stainless steel-water condinsation proof-incabloc-automatic 40 and below that 60-116 the inside of the back plate reads)- paul portinoux watch co.with with jewel marks has a box inside the box reads 11-94$ (inside on the movement reads)- paul portinoux watch co.17 seventeen jewels (below spring reads)- ETA of 2451 and also unajustable swiss, the watch is in a silver tone caseing with gold tone arms and numbers and this watch still run's but will be cleaned soon, i have been told this watch was made around the late 1930's or 1950's would be nice to know a better date on it? thank you if you can help..


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dont know much about the watches but found this on the evil bay Item No 260639462404 it,s probably simular to yours, also if you go into the Ecectric electronic forum click the big red writing at the top of the page ELECTRIC WATCHES click the makers click Epperlien and you can see a electric watch made by PP


----------

